# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  New to the forum, intested in Budgett frog

## Slurpee

Hello, I'm new to the forum and actually pretty new to the hobby of keeping frogs. I've had a pacman from for a year or so now but recently I was wondering what other frogs are out there and did a search. And now I'm afraid I might be hooked. At any rate, I'm hoping to get a couple more setups going and I'm really interested in the Budget frog but I had some questions. 

1. Are they hard to take care of? I hear they need to go into hibernation(I forgot the actual word, I'm sure someone will correct me). A bit intimidating. And I was hoping to keep mine in a fully aquatic tank. Good idea? 

2. I was searching around saw a cross breed of Budgett frog species to get something called a 'Freddy Krueger' frog. Anybody know about these? I only found one site that said the Freddy Krueger frog was a hybrid and not just another name for a Budgett frog. 

My hope is to get a setup that looks visually appealing and with a frog that is a good eater. So I think the Budgett frog is the one. Yeah or Nay? And last but not least, are these hard to get? A quick search around where I live came up with nothing and internet shipping costs more than the frog. Any ideas? 

Also I'm open to all suggestions for other frogs/toads. 

The two I am mainly looking at are the Budgett/Freddy Krueger frog and the fantasy frog. 

Thanks

----------


## Jace

*Welcome to the forum-like your user name!  As far as I am aware, "Freddy Krueger" frog is just another name for Budgett's frog.  These guys can be quite aggressive, especially during feeding time.  Other than a few basics, I don't know much about these guys, only that they seem to be rather interesting. Good luck!*

----------


## tadpole

some good stuff here:
lepidobatrachus laevis - Google Search

lepidobatrachus asper - Google Search

----------


## Paul Rust

*Welcome to Frog Forum.*

----------


## Slurpee

Thanks all. There is going to be a reptile expo in town in a few weeks and I just wanted to get some first hand experience on these guys. They seem pretty cool. Thanks for the replies.

----------


## John Clare

Welcome to the forum!

----------

